# Blackdog Rifle Range, Aberdeen 2008



## Gorecki (Nov 23, 2008)

Firing rifle range on the Blackdog Links just outside Aberdeen.
The range compromises of three live firing areas and a dry training area, which may be used day or night for activities up to platoon level tactical training =]


----------



## lost (Nov 23, 2008)

It's active? You are brave


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 23, 2008)

You beat me to in, ye wee minx. 

Happy memories of banging off a few .303 rounds from my Lee Enfield at this place. 

Well, a bit more than a few.


----------



## shatters (Nov 23, 2008)

Pic 6 looks like an old ferret turret

Phil


----------



## Gorecki (Nov 23, 2008)

i actually have no idea. Blame Vladimir!! no one was there though! 
I think some shooting club still uses it once in a while, couldnt really find info online


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 23, 2008)

Still used by the military, and my next door neighbour shoots there with a club.

If it's the one that used to be there when I was a kid, it isn't a Ferret. There was an old tank there, too many moons ago to remember what type. But a tank nonetheless as opposed to a scout car.

So long as the flags aren't flying, you're fine.


----------

